# Maximum ss retirememt benefit



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

I just now googled this and found that the maximum retirement benefit that would be paid per month assuming you maxed out yearly payments into ss is $2366.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I sure wish I could have waited and received that much. My monthly amount is about $950. Had I been able to continue working until I could draw full retirement, it would have been a good bit higher.

Nomad


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Apparently the average SS payment is around $1100.00. Can't remember where I read that.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

The $2366 figure is the highest possible. This tends to be male earners who paid the maximum ss for years. Pls. note that the average ss for a married couple (at 28K/yr) is probably incorrect in the other recent post on where to live on ss alone; spouses only get a percentage of the main earner's amount. Yes, it's possible for 2 married people to each get the maximum but it's actually very rare. The highest payment that I know of going to a single, never married (no longer) working woman is $1850. Most of my aquaintaintship get around $1000/month if they worked the 35-40 years. Due to child-rearing and eldercare, most of my women friends don't have that kind of work history. There's another wrinkle in that anyone who worked for state and local government may not be entitled to soc. sec. payments, as many of these systems get a civil service/gov't pension instead. This includes state university workers -in many but not all - states. In my case I've worked 42 years. The first 20 under soc sec only, the second 18 under a state program that has lost some of it's pension power, and am now working for a local gov't that lets me contribute to ss, but only if I work part-time, which I am. After averaging in zeros for the years working for the state, my former expected ss amt. was reuduced by 60%. If I live long enough, I may yet earn some of it back before being forced to retire. This subject is a difficult one due to differing circumstances of workers and a complicated ss system. For example, my experience doesn't include a working spouse, which could have changed all details. And by the way, I know 2 married men who get their ss benefit from their formerly higher earning wives' accounts with social security. It's called a "spousal" benefit at social security, and can go in either direction. There are also widow/widower and divorced benefits when a couple was married for at least 10 years. Another anecdote; I once worked for an attorney who had a male client that died, whose current wife - and 4 previous wives - all came for the reading of the settlement (Will, in LA). All 5 wives collected ss payments as each had been married to the same gentleman for 10 yrs (+)!!!


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

The $2366 number is right for someone retiring at full retirement age of 66. I have paid the max for many years, and my early(age 62) ss is $1890 as of today at age 59. By the time I'm eligible at age 62, it will probably be 4 or 5 % higher. I plan to take it at 62. 

My wife has not worked outside the home, and my understanding is that she will get half of what I get. So when I'm 62, I'll get the $1890, and she will get $945. +/-.

Whatever else we need will have to come from savings.

B


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Bentley, I'mpretty sure your wife will not receive anywhere near 50% of your SS amount and she cannot begin receiving the less than 50% until she reaches retirement age, not when you do. You may have to adjust accordingly in your budget. Better call the SS office and get the true facts and figures.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Husband retired at age 62 and began collecting SS. I began also at 62 and actually get a little over half of his SS. Mine..SS..would have been a few dollars less..but a couple of bucks a months means a lot at times like this. Now I need to call and find out about when a spouse dies the wife usually gets a larger amount...widows benefits ??..but does the husband also get more money if the wife dies before him ??


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

In your case, probably not since apparently his earnings were higher than yours. A surviving spouse gets the larger of the two benefits. I am under my deceased husband's benefits right now since they were larger than my own. At 66, my benefits still won't be as large as what I'm currently getting, so although SS will move me over to my own benefits, they will supplement from my husbands and it will end up the same as what I get now.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Bentley said:


> The $2366 number is right for someone retiring at full retirement age of 66. I have paid the max for many years, and my early(age 62) ss is $1890 as of today at age 59. By the time I'm eligible at age 62, it will probably be 4 or 5 % higher. I plan to take it at 62.
> 
> My wife has not worked outside the home, and my understanding is that she will get half of what I get. So when I'm 62, I'll get the $1890, and she will get $945. +/-.
> 
> ...


You might want to check that out..I think the 1890 is when you are full retirement age at 66. Your wife will get 1/2 of yours after she turns 62 unless she is caring for your children. You must also be married at least 10 years to be claimed on an exes ss. But then of course you get to deduct your medicare payments when you get 65.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Hate to disapoint anyone, but I'm certain of my numbers. The $1890 is straight off the last annual mailing. Were I to wait until full retirement age, it would be $2366 +/-

My non working wife will receive 50% of my benefit. 

http://www2.hernandotoday.com/news/...r-stay-at-home-non-working-spouses-ar-282636/



B


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

gaucli said:


> You might want to check that out..I think the 1890 is when you are full retirement age at 66. Your wife will get 1/2 of yours after she turns 62 unless she is caring for your children. You must also be married at least 10 years to be claimed on an exes ss. But then of course you get to deduct your medicare payments when you get 65.


Trust me, I've thoroughly checked it out. 
Married 39 years now, and DW is 1 1/2 years older.

B


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

A friend of mine went by her mailing record also, and was really dissapointed when she filed. Good luck to you..I hope you are right.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

gaucli said:


> A friend of mine went by her mailing record also, and was really dissapointed when she filed. Good luck to you..I hope you are right.


It is easy to mis-read the annual statement, and the statement is just a projection, especially for someone under 50. The closer you are to 62, the more accurate they become.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is something interesting:

http://www.ssa.gov/oact/COLA/examplemax.html


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetno...sing-3-6-workers-face-tax-hike-of-up-to-2341/


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

http://ssa-custhelp.ssa.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/5/~/maximum-social-security-retirement-benefit

On top of this amount, factor in the 3.6% increase for 2012

B


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Bentley said:


> Hate to disapoint anyone, but I'm certain of my numbers. The $1890 is straight off the last annual mailing. Were I to wait until full retirement age, it would be $2366 +/-
> 
> My non working wife will receive 50% of my benefit.
> 
> ...


I'd like to confirm because I am in almost exactly the same situation except I just turned 62. The base number is accurate though for me even though I've paid maximum for years I didn't start doing so at 21 so I'm projected a few buck short of the full amount. I do plan on waiting a little longer before I retire and start claiming. The one thing I'm not real clear on is whether the spouse gets the full 50% unless you wait until age 66. It looks to me like they reduce her 50% by some value for every month less that the full 66 years.

I must say it really annoyed me when they moved my full retirement age from 65 to 66.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Wanderer; "If" you were to take your SS at 62, the age related reduction has already been assessed. Therefore, the 50% rule still applies. 

Good luck 

B


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Bentley said:


> Wanderer; "If" you were to take your SS at 62, the age related reduction has already been assessed. Therefore, the 50% rule still applies.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> B


Thanks, I won't have to change my spread sheet now.


----------

